# Kuhn vs Krone cutters



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Wanting a new cutter but can not decide between the kuhn 600GMD and the krone. Krone does not look like it is built as strong as the Kuhn.


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

What model Krone are you looking at an EC or AM?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

clowers said:


> Wanting a new cutter but can not decide between the kuhn 600GMD and the krone. Krone does not look like it is built as strong as the Kuhn.


What ya cuttin.....


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Sorry, but given a choice between German engineering and French engineering, I'll take the German machine any time.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Devil dog cutting mostly Bermuda grass and some alfalfa. Have two fields of Bahia grass that is real tough to cut in the late summer.
That is why I'm interested in the krone because of the direct drive. The belts tended to slip some on my Vermeer at higher ground speed.
Are they built tough? I have a field with some rough terrain but great grass.

All you guys advice is appreciated


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes, krone is built tough. And you can get the quick change blades and safe cut hubs come on the ec series. They're a little more expensive than the am but well worth the few bucks in my mind.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

One aspect of my Claas that I don't like as it pertains to Bermuda grass, and I have no idea if its the same with the Krone, (I know the knives interchange) is the cut windrow. The Kuhn has smaller turtles and tends to lay the grass down in a very neat defined windrow with very little disturbance of the grass. The Claas, while built like a brick shit house and engineered to the max, it has larger turtles that tend to scatter the grass a bit and is not as defined. That's a non issue really....it only bothers me because I'm running both in the field and I prefer the windrow made by the Kuhn. I always Ted before raking nd the well defined winrows are easier to see and maintain dry down. But the Claas doesn't bunch the grass in a turn because of better designed flipper, so I guess it's a tradeoff....I like em both, but if I was buying new and price was an object, like it always seems to be, I'd prolly buy the Kuhn. Had good service outta mine, the NH is a damn good one too....probably one of the best for the money. But if rough fields are in order, can't beat the way the Krone and the Claas are engineered and built.....very well made machines


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Btw both of mine are belt drive, keep sharp knives and tight belts, shouldn't be a problem on Baha'i


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a Krone and really like it. It is built tough.

Most of my hay fields are Bahia, some Fescue. The Bahia will wear blades faster than any other grass I mow. I do not have to slow down when the blades get dull. I can notice a little more pull on the tractor.

I am running the 9"2' machine with a 100 hp tractor and cut as fast as the ground will allow.

The Krone is the easiest disc mower to hook up to that I have ever owned.

I have a friend who runs Kuhn/Deere. He keeps 2 of them busy all summer. He has run Kuhn for years and swears by them.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Id go with krone. My experience is nothing cuts Bahia once it gets tough and dry. But the krone will be the best of all.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I have a Krone and really like it. It is built tough.
> Most of my hay fields are Bahia, some Fescue. The Bahia will wear blades faster than any other grass I mow. I do not have to slow down when the blades get dull. I can notice a little more pull on the tractor.
> I am running the 9"2' machine with a 100 hp tractor and cut as fast as the ground will allow.
> The Krone is the easiest disc mower to hook up to that I have ever owned.
> ...


I believe I have cussed more hookin up disc mowers than any other implement.....think that's why I went with the caddy, man life is much simpler with them....


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I have never had a krone but we run Kuhn mowers and haven't had a problem with them. Leave a great cut and never let us down, i believe the only way to go is the trailed models as they leave a better cut at higher speed and are easier to hook up and you can move them with a truck.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I think you would really like either one. Of course you can guess which one I would recommend! Ha! I take it you are looking at an am243 or a gmd600? As someone mentioned with the ec mower you get quick attach blades and safecut hubs, and the price per foot it is not much more than the am series.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I have run both 600 and 700 model kuhns. Had more trouble out of the 700. Also had a gator by Vermeer. Just like the idea of the drive line to gear box.

Krone.1 what does am or ec stand for on the krone models.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

EC= Easy Cut.

It is one of the center pivot type mowers. It pivots in the center of the cutter bar as well as at the heel of the cutterbar. It follows the ground really well. We use parallel linkage system at the inside of the cutterbar so the drive load is closer to the hitch which minimizes the leverage effect. We have had this mower for 5 or 6 years now. When it first come to NA there wasn't enough clearance between the cutterbar and the skirt frame for our crop conditions. That and a few other changes and it has developed into a good product for us. About the only issue with it is that since both hitch pins face the same direction, it is hard to hook up to a sway block tractor. If you have limit chains it is easy to hook up. You can take all the float spring pressure off so the hitch lays flat.

It has larger discs so a 6 disc ec280 is a 8'11" and matches more closely to an AM283 and GMD700 than it does an AM243 or a GMD600.

We get good feedback from EC owners.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Krone.1, do you have any pictures of your cutter


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes I do. If you will pm me your address, I will mail you some propaganda.


----------



## jd6100d (Nov 12, 2009)

Clowers-I also live in East Texas and I have 2-Krone easy cut 3200 trail mowers. I ran Kuhn/John Deere 700 cutters for over 20 years and was pleased with them. When I was ready to purchase a new trailed mower, my dealer had Krone and Kuhn. They convinced me to try a Krone and the following year I bought a second one. The quick change blades have really saved me a lot of hassle and I really like the way they cut any type of grass. Not to say the trailed Kuhn mower would not have been a good choice, but after running these Krone mowers for 3 years now, Krone has my business for cutters.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Krone1 I got a brochure for krone cutters. It says quick attach option for the blades is not an option in North America. Is this correct


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Jd6100d
Are blade changes easy or can it be difficult


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Our EC mowers come standard with quick change blades and safecut hubs. The AM mowers have bolt attach blades.


----------



## jd6100d (Nov 12, 2009)

Clowers-the blade change can be difficult until you get the "technique" down, then they are a breeze.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Just like a Kuhn then


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I take the tool and scrape the bar off under the disc. Then get the tool as close as possible the front of the disc. Press down on the tool as far as it will go. I pull the blade out from the side vs the front.....(or, much easier to get the wife to do it).


----------

